# Anyone have home automation?



## TxBuilder (Mar 26, 2006)

Anyone have a system setup to where you can control AC, lights, etc. away from home?

Kind of wondering if it's that practical?


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 5, 2006)

I worked with a client who set it all up, and it was a major pita for te homeowner, and really not that functional.  just my $.02.  she wasn't happy either (not cheap)


----------



## katers (May 9, 2006)

I have seen it.  My cousin owns an automation business in California and it is incredible what can be done.  He came and did a couple of places for clients of mine in Minnesota and I have had all great feedback on the system.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 10, 2006)

Might be an idea... 

I'm away from home... some hotel room... Decide to have some fun... Hook up the ol PC and get into the homes PC (I assume its run by a computer?), then have the lights turn off and on at night, scare the wife and kids, and by the time I get home, they will be on prosiac, eh?  

On second thought... Maybe wait til I get a divorce...then do the pranks..ROTFLOL!!!

(No skillet to the head that way then..)...

Jesse


----------



## gerryc (May 10, 2006)

check out this site: http://www.drivemeinsane.com


----------



## LoneJeeper (Jun 12, 2006)

alot of IT folks i know run some sort of home automation... but they're into gadgets and are used to continual tweaking.  

some run homebrew automation, mostly switches run by serial port and custom VB applications, but some run the X10 stuff.   

Most of them do a timed away-from-home-maintenance sort of thing, with the typical water heater on-off, stuff.  A few do a intruder-detection style install.

I've been talking to these folks alot, but with me currently renting, and searching for a new house, i haven't jumped in with both feet yet.

lj


----------



## smoothladyhellfire (Jun 25, 2006)

the x10 rocks, you can do a lot with it and its simple.you can set up the security camera,its got a sensor ( if you want to hook that part up) so the camera will trigger your vcr to record if someone walks by, if youve only got one vcr bt want to watch it in different rooms, the x10 can send a signal anywhere to another tv or computer..its great, and they are always coming out with cool new stuff, check them out... X10.com  or  X-10.com
also check out smarthome.com   you can control lights, drapes,sprinklers from a computer anywhere..sweet


----------



## nicalotapi (Jul 17, 2006)

She's right...  the X-10 modules are the most practical, and probably the most convenient.  Alot of home security systems are the brains for the system (they are tied into a phone line or LAN line), they are tied into the electricity (wall plug), and then each x-10 module is assined an address through your security system (AC, oven, microwave, lights, stereo, tv's, EVEN YOUR BATH TUB!!!).  You just talk to your system from a labtop, your PDA, your cellphone, you name it!  Being that your security system is the brain, its highly password and firewall protected.

pretty rad stuff!  

Apple is getting in to it with there wireless wi-fi as well (using the ground wire to send data to areas in your house - like audio to the stereo in the other room from your i-tunes.

The question is...  How silly do you want to go?!?  

good luck!


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone own or seen the footage from X10's wireless cameras?


----------

